# Win 7 Pro 32Bit key, but no disc :(



## HookeyStreet (Jan 28, 2010)

A friend kindly gave me a brand new legit Windows 7 Professional 32Bit key (it came with his PC, but he wants to stick with XP lol), but I dont have the disc to install it from   Can I download a trial version from MS and activate it with this key?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 28, 2010)

Why not get the disk from the friend who gave you the key?


----------



## Meow9000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy 

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=428068

works fine, was in the same situation.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 28, 2010)

Knock yourself out - this is the direct download bootable iso version for all x86 and x64 windows 7 versions:
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/11/10/windows-7-iso-x86-and-x64-official-direct-download-links-ultimate-professional-and-home-premium/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Meow9000 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=428068
> 
> works fine, was in the same situation.





LagunaX said:


> Knock yourself out - this is the direct download bootable iso version for all x86 and x64 windows 7 versions:
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/11/10/windows-7-iso-x86-and-x64-official-direct-download-links-ultimate-professional-and-home-premium/



Brandonwh64 = Likes this


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2010)

LagunaX said:


> Knock yourself out - this is the direct download bootable iso version for all x86 and x64 windows 7 versions:
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/11/10/windows-7-iso-x86-and-x64-official-direct-download-links-ultimate-professional-and-home-premium/



I'm posting here only to save this link!


----------



## qubit (Jan 30, 2010)

What I'd like to know is why Microsoft are even restricting these links? I can see the following benefits to allowing them and to us:

- People get to use all the latest Microsoft software in trial mode, as it needs a key for activation. This will do a good job of keeping people hocked on their products

- Microsoft like to play up the embedded malware angle with "pirate" software available from anonymous sources (the fact they're using the BitTorrent protocol is irrelevent). There's definitely some truth to this, so allowing people to get it directly and via BitTorrent would eliminate this and save them bandwidth

- A TechNet sub would then simply have all the same download links, but with the availability of activation keys. Something Microsoft could market to great effect against each free download

There's probably more benefits, but I can't think of them now, while I'm recovering from this hangover.


----------

